# Chicago Suburb family looking for GSD Pup



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello
We'd like a dog that is energetic, trains well, great personality etc...
I'm not looking for any show line - just want a solid, healthy companion dog with great temperament.

I am in love with the Red coat GSD - for some reason. Here's my question - can someone please recommend a good breeder around me? I am not looking for young adult - more like 7 odd week pup to make our family member.

I am in NW suburbs in Chicago & willing to make the drive.

So far thanks to Google - I have been told the three major ones are:
* Alta Tollhaus
* Huerta Hof
* Jerland (Wi)

I may have missed out on some really good name(s) but that's why I am here. Can someone please guide me to the right place? Again, NOT looking for show line. More a loyal buddy, companion and protector for my kids.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

All of those (with the potential exception of Jerland, I'm not sure what line type they have) are show line.

I would personally not choose Jerland based on something I've heard from a couple of owners I met randomly. I've met like literally five owners of Jerland dogs, just out and about in my neighborhood. The dogs are nice dogs, but I heard what would be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I believe the OP means he's not looking for show quality? 

Alta Tolhaus and Huerta Hof have very good reputations. Talk to the breeders you are interested in and tell them what you are looking for. Good breeders evaluate their pups and place with appropriate homes.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Welcome Uhsa! I went on the same research journey recently. Alta-Tollhaus and Huerta Hof were on my short list of breeders as well. I'd suggest talking with and visiting both before making a decision.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

just so OP understands, show line doesn't mean every show line pup could be competitive in shows.

There are American show line dogs and German showline dogs... then there are the working line dogs.

there are no bargains in any of the types.

You want a breeder who will invest in the health and temperament of your pup. This will be a significant investment and you will have a loyal family member for years and years. Don't shortchange yourself or support a puppy mill.

There are members here who know breeders in your area.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"Showline" identifies a type - in European lines the red with black saddle dog...not every showline dog is destined for the showring, most pups from most breeders are going to be sold as companion dogs..usually only 1 or 2 end up in show homes....

Besides the two you listed, you may want to check My Bodyguard who is near Chicago


Lee


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

*Show Line vs Working Line*



WateryTart said:


> All of those (with the potential exception of Jerland, I'm not sure what line type they have) are show line.


So then this destroys all my notion - I read that the showline one are for the competions, etc and thus are breeded to be a bit lower energy and with the back roaching?

Working line are the more "intelligent" of the two (not that the showline are dumb, of course)

I guess my question is - any working line breeders in the WI/IL/IN/MI area? For my right pup, I am willing to drive.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I read that the showline one are for the competions, etc and thus are breeded to be a bit lower energy and with the back roaching?


WL are also used for competitions. Just not conformation competitions. Roaching is an issue in the European show lines, not the American. Energy depends on the dogs. I breed American show lines, and my guys aren't low energy.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

uhsa said:


> WateryTart said:
> 
> 
> > All of those (with the potential exception of Jerland, I'm not sure what line type they have) are show line.
> ...


I...have seen some pretty energetic show line dogs.

I feel like the difference isn't so much in intelligence as it is in focus and drive. I explain my dog as the A/B honor roll student. She's smart and likes to do well. But she isn't the valedictorian who can't stand not succeeding at perfection.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're in love with the red color, that's going to be found in the German Show lines. Which both Alta Tollhaus and Huerta Hof do excellently.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> I...have seen some pretty energetic show line dogs.
> 
> I feel like the difference isn't so much in intelligence as it is in focus and drive. I explain my dog as the A/B honor roll student. She's smart and likes to do well. But she isn't the valedictorian who can't stand not succeeding at perfection.


So - as a family pet - but with daily runs and family outings - which one is a better suited one? I know it's all what I want - but sometimes not knowing means I don't know what to ask or which direction to look for. 

Yes, I like the red coat - but more important is the overall personality than the color. I am not going into any shows. Equally, not going in any competitions for jumping or running. I do want the intelligence, the protective nature and the strong personality. 

Am I still looking for a working line?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You should be able to get a dog that suits your needs from either line. I have had 4 German showlines. The first two were perfect for what you describe. They had a walk or two a day and outings and were perfectly happy. My second two need more than just a daily run and outings (but that is what I wanted!). They need training and a job. The most important thing is to talk to breeders and see who can match a puppy to your needs (either line!).


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

mspiker03 said:


> You should be able to get a dog that suits your needs from either line.................The most important thing is to talk to breeders and see who can match a puppy to your needs (either line!).


This is what I came up with when doing my research as well. You should be more focused on finding a quality breeder who knows their puppies.. THEY will match the right puppy with you. Also, you gotta be realistic and honest with them about the environment and exercise levels. Kind of like my gym membership.. When I signed up and paid I was 100% sure I'd be going 5 days a week..


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

uhsa said:


> So - as a family pet - but with daily runs and family outings - which one is a better suited one? I know it's all what I want - but sometimes not knowing means I don't know what to ask or which direction to look for.
> 
> Yes, I like the red coat - but more important is the overall personality than the color. I am not going into any shows. Equally, not going in any competitions for jumping or running. I do want the intelligence, the protective nature and the strong personality.
> 
> Am I still looking for a working line?


You could probably find what you want in either type. I don't have personal experience with WLs. But people have them as active family pets, so I don't see why not. I have a show line, and she could do any of the things you want to do, but if you want a WL, find a WL.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi uhsa, and welcome from another Midwesterner.

There are some diverse events coming up in our general area that you can visit and see the different "flavors" of German Shepherd Dogs, which may guide you on your puppy search. 

AWDF Championship, right near you in Chicago, April 14-17. http://www.awdf2016.com/

USCA Sieger Show, Indianapolis IN, April 28-May 1. Home ? USCA Sieger Show

GSDC of Wisconsin, Achievement Trial, Waukesha WI, May 1. German Shepherd Dog Club | Wisconsin | Training | Puppy Socialization


I agree very much with mspiker and stepkau (above). You can find an active & intelligent companion in either line. I can say this, I have one of each at present. 

It's kind of a weird analogy, but think of it this way... don't go out searching for a 2016 Blue Ford Escape with Black Interior. Go out looking for an SUV. Look at a bunch of makes and models, pick what you like best for your family.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I linked a an article that does a good job of explaining the differences between the different lines of German Shepherds. You can scroll down to the German Showline and Working line section.

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have one of each as pet/companion. Neither are couch potatoes and need mental as well as physical exercise. My WL has higher drives and will go til he drops, I need to tell him when he is done. My WGSL has good drives but seems to know when enough is enough. It could be the age thing to though, my WL is just 18 months.

You can find what you are looking for in either line, so if the appearance of the WGSL is what you like, contact a really good breeder. They will match you with the puppy that best suits your desires temperment wise.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

*Breeders in IL/WI/MI/IN*



WIBackpacker said:


> It's kind of a weird analogy, but think of it this way... don't go out searching for a 2016 Blue Ford Escape with Black Interior. Go out looking for an SUV. Look at a bunch of makes and models, pick what you like best for your family.


Thank you everyone - I think I am beginning to understand and also completely agree - let the breeder help pick out the dog. All I need to do is tell them what kind of qualities I want and then see what I am offered.

So back to the original question - any good, reliable breeders around the mid-west that is driving distance? 
I sent emails to 
* Huerta Hof (No response, looking for a phone #)
* Alta Tollhaus (No response, left a voice mail)
* MyBodyGuard (got an email response)
* Kalmes Acre
* Vollmond Shepherd (No litters available - but I can wait)

Thank you again for all your help. You guys really are helping me through this. I am hoping to get one by summer and surprise the kids 

(Kids - 11 & 6)


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> I...have seen some pretty energetic show line dogs.
> 
> I feel like the difference isn't so much in intelligence as it is in focus and drive. I explain my dog as the A/B honor roll student. She's smart and likes to do well. But she isn't the valedictorian who can't stand not succeeding at perfection.


Wanted to add this:

My email: [email protected]

I can give my # too if someone wants to help me out and email me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Better not list your phone number here - who knows what kind of sickos are trolling forums to jump on private info and mis-use it. After a few more posts, you should be able to Private message, and if someone would like to phone, they can ask for your phone number through your email.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Better not list your phone number here - who knows what kind of sickos are trolling forums to jump on private info and mis-use it. After a few more posts, you should be able to Private message, and if someone would like to phone, they can ask for your phone number through your email.


Got it! Thanks! 

Just am so excited and pumped up to have a chance to pick up a puppy - just hoping to find a good breeder soon!


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello UHSA!

Very excited for you!

I am also from Chicagoland and am on the same mission as you! Selecting a breeder is most certainly challenging, but it will definitely be rewarding when the perfect pup comes home.

Best of luck to us both!


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

pharmcee said:


> Hello UHSA!
> 
> Very excited for you!
> 
> ...


Keep my info and stay in touch. If you narrow down any breeders - pls do let me know. I will do the same. I have heard of two more:
* Creekside Kennel (google creeksidekennelsgsd)
* Granville 

I am still trying to get in touch with Alta Tollhaus and Huerta Hof - no luck yet


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

uhsa said:


> Keep my info and stay in touch. If you narrow down any breeders - pls do let me know. I will do the same. I have heard of two more:
> * Creekside Kennel (google creeksidekennelsgsd)
> * Granville
> 
> I am still trying to get in touch with Alta Tollhaus and Huerta Hof - no luck yet


 Lindsay at Granville is great. Her dogs are solid, she focuses on temperament and offers true lifetime support. She has placed pups in working and pet homes and stays in touch with all her pups.
She gets knocked on this forum, but I like her. And she's honest, she won't sell you a dog you don't want.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

uhsa said:


> * Kalmes Acre


NO! Do not go through them! I have personal experience with them. 

Huerta Hof and Alta Tollhaus are reputable breeders. Compare their websites and dogs to Kalmes Acres, *MAJOR* difference.

http://www.kalmesacresshepherds.com/moms.php

http://24kgsd.com/females/



PM me if you want more details.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

LaRen616 said:


> NO! Do not go through them! I have personal experience with them.
> 
> Huerta Hof and Alta Tollhaus are reputable breeders. Compare their websites and dogs to Kalmes Acres, *MAJOR* difference.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! 

Just wish it wasn't so hard getting in touch with Alta Tollhaus or Huerta. 

I have been trying for like 4 days now with emails. Not sure what else to do. 

I can't PM right now - but if someone can - I would love to have them be in contact with me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

uhsa said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Just wish it wasn't so hard getting in touch with Alta Tollhaus or Huerta.
> 
> ...


I know it is frustrating, please try to be patient with them, I promise in the end it will be well worth the wait. They might be busy training or showing right now, they can be on the road for a couple of days doing dog related events.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> PM.


Thank you! Got your PM.
I will check them out and your concern is noted as well. I am staying away from anyone with issues at this point.

Thank you again. Not able to PM for another 5 odd posts I think


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

LaRen616 said:


> I know it is frustrating, please try to be patient with them, I promise in the end it will be well worth the wait. They might be busy training or showing right now, they can be on the road for a couple of days doing dog related events.


I know - I am just worried and I hope I am not too late. I would hate to be told that every litter is accounted for and to wait 8 months. But I guess you are right - patience is the key.

I am leaning more towards WL but also want to make sure the "off switch" is correct. I can't have an workaholic dog that is constantly on the go nor do I want one that just wants to lay down. 

What an ordeal!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

uhsa said:


> I know - I am just worried and I hope I am not too late. I would hate to be told that every litter is accounted for and to wait 8 months. But I guess you are right - patience is the key.
> 
> I am leaning more towards WL but also want to make sure the "off switch" is correct. I can't have an workaholic dog that is constantly on the go nor do I want one that just wants to lay down.
> 
> What an ordeal!


I am sure if you go with either breeder, they will pick the perfect puppy for you.

I am hoping to get a puppy from Huerta Hof this summer/fall.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When you are considering a breeder, ask for references, and contact dog owners who have dogs from the breeder. Ask them about their dog's off switch, how well they settle in the house, what stresses them, if they travel well, what daily life with their dog is like, etc. It will give you an idea of their temperament and if they do indeed have an off switch.


----------



## bizz352 (Feb 10, 2015)

uhsa said:


> Keep my info and stay in touch. If you narrow down any breeders - pls do let me know. I will do the same. I have heard of two more:
> * Creekside Kennel (google creeksidekennelsgsd)
> * Granville
> 
> I am still trying to get in touch with Alta Tollhaus and Huerta Hof - no luck yet


I have a Creekside dog, a coated female that turns one in a couple of days. Based on my experience and how my dog is shaping up I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Her temperament is very good, she handles stressful situations like a champ. She was just a little puppy during the 4th and our neighborhood sounds like war zone. The loudest noises didn't phase her one bit. A few months later we took her on a trip with us to Nashville and the big crowds didn't seem to bother her either. 

She's also very very trainable. She just recently moved up to the pre novice class in obedience training. And its looking like she's going to start earning some legs this summer towards some titles. Id say shes a medium drive dog, loves to train and loves to play ball but is able to turn it off in the house. 

Hope that helps


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> When you are considering a breeder, ask for references, and contact dog owners who have dogs from the breeder. Ask them about their dog's off switch, how well they settle in the house, what stresses them, if they travel well, what daily life with their dog is like, etc. It will give you an idea of their temperament and if they do indeed have an off switch.


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

bizz352 said:


> I have a Creekside dog, a coated female that turns one in a couple of days. Based on my experience and how my dog is shaping up I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Her temperament is very good, she handles stressful situations like a champ. She was just a little puppy during the 4th and our neighborhood sounds like war zone. The loudest noises didn't phase her one bit. A few months later we took her on a trip with us to Nashville and the big crowds didn't seem to bother her either.
> 
> She's also very very trainable. She just recently moved up to the pre novice class in obedience training. And its looking like she's going to start earning some legs this summer towards some titles. Id say shes a medium drive dog, loves to train and loves to play ball but is able to turn it off in the house.
> 
> Hope that helps


I apologize if I sound really stupid but I am not a dog owner so my question is - is your dog SL or WL?


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi UHSA.

Not sure if you're looking out of state, but I made another thread, so feel free to read!

Hopefully we get great feedback!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I would recommend My Bodyguard - along with Huerta Hof... Both are well known and reputable in the GSD world. I did a breeding in November to a male at My Bodyguard. Julie was great to deal with, along with the male's owner. Was a working line breeding, but she also has show lines and they both have many many years experience in the breed.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

uhsa said:


> I apologize if I sound really stupid but I am not a dog owner so my question is - is your dog SL or WL?


Creekside dogs are showline. But holy molly!!! Dept. of Agriculture Licenced and inspected? That means they are a BIG operation, lots and lots and lots of dogs! Small breeders with only a few dogs and one or two litters a year (or so) do not require licencing or inspecting, only large, commercial operations, and smaller breeders can give their breeding dogs and the pups their individual attention they deserve, and make them part of the family. 

Good breeders do more than warehouse dogs and breed them.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Creekside dogs are showline. Small breeders with only a few dogs and one or two litters a year (or so) do not require licencing or inspecting.


Thank you!!! 

I didn't even know what it means.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

mnm said:


> I would recommend My Bodyguard - along with Huerta Hof... Both are well known and reputable in the GSD world.


Thank you - I have emailed My Bodyguard. Does anyone know how to get in touch with Robin Huerta? I am sure they are very busy but if there's a # - can someone please PM me? 

I have also tried the FB route but it shows unread in 3 days so no-go there.

Again, thank you everyone. I can't imagine how helpful you all have been. I am dying to get a puppy as a part of our family hopefully by summer?

I am in IL and any recommendations - pls keep it coming. I am very new so what may seem "regular/normal" - is probably news to me 

Thanks! 

Ash


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Normally I try to stay neutral on these SL vs WL type questions, because we either get too specific to our personal preference or experiences, or both lines get painted with a broad brush. (been there done that enough here :laugh: )

BUT....if this is your first dog, you don't have any plans to participate in dog sport (?), you may be better off going with a good breeder (health tests, shows and titles what they breed) and a more laid back showline.

I work with companion dog owners daily and from a _stacking the odds_ perspective, because with either line there is no guarantee......

Either American or West German SL.

Best advice has been given, go check the dogs out at different events, ask questions but also *just* listen too.

Have fun and good luck with the puppy search!! 




uhsa said:


> I apologize if I sound really stupid but *I am not a dog owner* so my question is - is your dog SL or WL?


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> BUT....if this is your first dog, you don't have any plans to participate in dog sport (?), you may be better off going with a good breeder (health tests, shows and titles what they breed) and a more laid back showline.
> 
> Have fun and good luck with the puppy search!!


Thank you! 
Not looking for ANY competition. Ideally - what I want is - have a dog intelligent so that it knows "odd behavior". Say kid brings a friend. Stranger but allowed because the dog knows they are invited and friends. But say a plumber is invited and suddenly acts bit weird - dog knows he is invited but acting weird. (Hope I am making sense!!!)

The only reason my confusion arises is because I am told that with Showline - you don't get an intelligent dog, and they tend to be really shy and not social (since they are bred to just be social when going to photo competitions, and that's it)

I will do just what you advised. I am trying to go out and see different dogs. Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

uhsa said:


> The only reason my confusion arises is because* I am told that with Showline - you don't get an intelligent dog, and they tend to be really shy and not social **(since they are bred to just be social when going to photo competitions, and that's it)*


That is crap. 100% crap. 

They are trained and exposed to crowds at early ages so it's no big deal to them to be there. 

Seriously, why would you want a less intelligent dog? Or a shy one? Or one that isn't social to an extent? 

My dog is very social. He's easy in the house. He's very intelligent. Not a shy bone in his body (the "aloof" gene didn't even slow down for him). He is also fairly protective when it comes to me. Working line.

My friend, Hollow Hills that I recommended to you, has show lines. They are social, intelligent dogs. 

I think you need to slow down on buying a puppy and get out there to watch and learn more about the breed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My two West German Showlines beg to differ. 

Intelligence? It's a subjective topic. It can be driven by bias (someone prefers one line over the other for what ever reason).

It can be driven by what that person perceives as 'intelligence' in a dog. 

Say the dog has high prey and food drive, comes from top IPO breeder. Person gets puppy to do IPO and puppy has all the pieces to be a top IPO dog. That person could perceive the dog as very intelligent.

Put the same puppy in a more laid back family home and the family has a devil of a time teaching the puppy to quell it's drives enough to chill out, finding that 'off' button if you will. can be hard. To those people that dog will be as dumb as a box of rocks because it can't learn to settle easily.

Then of course there's _all the grey area in between_. 

Take what people say about the different lines with a grain of salt. There is no hard fast rule. 

The only reasons I would "lean" to a mellow SL for you is A) small kids B) no desire to engage in dog sports/training C) sounds like this is your first dog.

My showlines are not dumb. Many SLs compete in sports such as Obedience, Rally, IPO and Search and Rescue. They are also out in the world doing work as service dogs for disabled and medical alert dogs. This includes American Showlines and West German Showlines.

I think it's been mentioned before. It's the breeder the counts the most. 

A breeder who works or titles their dogs in OB or IPO or has put dogs in SAR just for a few examples. 

Also, another point to consider, a lot of people have sort of knee-jerk reactions to the conformation show world. A lot of them have never been to show or less likely even competed in one. They just parrot what they hear. While I personally don't think it should be the end all be all of a breed/breeder (they should put working dogs to a test besides conformation) the show environment itself can be a test of a dog's intelligence and stability.

For example at the last SV show I was at a WL dog was too nervy**(caveat below) and was snapping at the judge when they tried to examine it's teeth. After several attempts the dog ended up being DQ'd.

At a show dogs are surrounded by many noises, lots of strange people, tons of strange dogs and they have to keep their cool. I've been to a few shows now where dogs couldn't handle it.

Some of my WL friends, at their first show, commented that it was a good temperament test for their dogs and they planned on participating in some more shows. I really applauded them for seeing that.

So, the moral of the story is, as Shakespeare would say....  

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy"

There's no pat answer outside of getting a breeder that health tests, competes and titles what they breed. Outside of that go see the dogs, don't listen to over the top negative statements and trust your gut. 


(**I know WL friends there are nervy show dogs too, I know, I know. )




uhsa said:


> Thank you!
> Not looking for ANY competition. Ideally - what I want is - have a dog intelligent so that it knows "odd behavior". Say kid brings a friend. Stranger but allowed because the dog knows they are invited and friends. But say a plumber is invited and suddenly acts bit weird - dog knows he is invited but acting weird. (Hope I am making sense!!!)
> 
> The only reason my confusion arises is because *I am told that with Showline - you don't get an intelligent dog, and they tend to be really shy and not social (since they are bred to just be social when going to photo competitions, and that's it)
> ...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Photo competitions?? Lol. There's a purpose to conformation shows uhsa. Reading different things, you can come across a lot of dismissive and negative comments about them, but the structure that's supposed to be judged is for good reasons. 

You're taking good approach with seeing as many different dogs as you can. Look for places where you can watch some training too. It helps give you perspective. One thing you won't mistake is a confident, social dog in either line. In general, training can take care of everything else with that dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! I like your answer. Far more concise and succinct then mine!   :thumbup:

Also, agree with slowing down and doing more research!





Jax08 said:


> That is crap. 100% crap.
> 
> They are trained and exposed to crowds at early ages so it's no big deal to them to be there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

some may discourage you from putting too much value in appearance and in some regards this is sound advice (ie selecting the cutest puppy even tho the temperment isn't a good fit), but with needs as basic as yours and since you've stated multiple times that you love black and reds.... I see no reason for you not to get a west german showline. I have/had dogs both work and showlines and if asked, without hesitation, my WGSL boy would be my pick for your lifestyle and needs - not to mention, he's the reddest dog I know, lol. (plenty of energy, not shy or fearful, no roaching, etc etc)

as a whole, regardless of lines, german shepherds are active and intelligent breeds. you are not going to get a dumb dog.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> That is crap. 100% crap.
> 
> They are trained and exposed to crowds at early ages so it's no big deal to them to be there.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I sound very confused because I am sort of. But I am slowly beginning to see that unless I am going in competitions - both SL and WL are equally great. Both have intelligence and both can be great with our family!


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> My two West German Showlines beg to differ.
> 
> Intelligence? It's a subjective topic. It can be driven by bias (someone prefers one line over the other for what ever reason).
> 
> There's no pat answer outside of getting a breeder that health tests, competes and titles what they breed. Outside of that go see the dogs, don't listen to over the top negative statements and trust your gut.


Thank you! Trust me - even though I may sound like a broken record - things in my head are finally falling in places and I have better understanding than before. I know the switch will just turn on one of these days and I will be "yep - got it". Till then - my apologies if I keep asking stupid questions!

REALLY appreciate each and everyone for given their 2 cents. It REALLY helps me! 

I know people keep saying breeders matter most. I agree. But I seem to feel that SL breeders will totally say SL are the best, and WL breeder (One I just talked to the other day) say SL are great if I want a pretty face, else WL is what I need. 

Which is what prompted my whole confusing post.

I am beginning to see the importance of going out there and seeing what "perfect" means for ME and my family!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This event is coming up...even though other breeds will be competing it would be worth attending if you have the time. I sure would be there if I were within a couple hours drive: Venue - 2016 AWDF Championship
this competition would be an eye opener for someone new to the breed and hopefully you can chat with others spectating


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

uhsa said:


> I am beginning to see the importance of going out there and seeing what "perfect" means for ME and my family!



Exactly  The dog for me is not necessarily the dog for you. The WDC is in Michigan in May as well.

If you want to see show lines then find a GSDCA club. You're more likely to see them working there. And look for the 2016 GSDCA Nationals.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> This event is coming up...even though other breeds will be competing it would be worth attending if you have the time. I sure would be there if I were within a couple hours drive: Venue - 2016 AWDF Championship
> this competition would be an eye opener for someone new to the breed and hopefully you can chat with others spectating





Jax08 said:


> Exactly  The dog for me is not necessarily the dog for you. The WDC is in Michigan in May as well.
> 
> If you want to see show lines then find a GSDCA club. You're more likely to see them working there. And look for the 2016 GSDCA Nationals.


Yesssss. OP if you scroll back to my first post in this thread, I sent you links to upcoming events where you can see working lines, German showlines, and American showlines, all in the Midwest.

I sincerely mean it, you will see some dogs and think "Woa, not for my family" and see other dogs you adore.


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> Yesssss. OP if you scroll back to my first post in this thread, I sent you links to upcoming events where you can see working lines, German showlines, and American showlines, all in the Midwest.
> 
> I sincerely mean it, you will see some dogs and think "Woa, not for my family" and see other dogs you adore.


Thanks!!!  Will try to make to some of those


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Most good breeders are in the crazy dog business because they have a passion for German Shepherds and their dogs but they can't keep puppies forever either, you know. So they do somewhat of a sales pitch. 

Having said that I know of 3 WGSL breeders personally that have either owned/worked/whelped for a friend working line dogs. 

von Lotta in GA for example, Yuliya is largely all WGSLs but she's also had, worked and been around WLs. 

You will run into some objective breeders regarding the goods and bads in both lines, it just takes time and you'll come across some. 

Keep us posted on your adventures into the shows and trials and above all have fun too! Taking your time will be the best investment. 




uhsa said:


> Thank you! Trust me - even though I may sound like a broken record - things in my head are finally falling in places and I have better understanding than before. I know the switch will just turn on one of these days and I will be "yep - got it". Till then - my apologies if I keep asking stupid questions!
> 
> REALLY appreciate each and everyone for given their 2 cents. It REALLY helps me!
> 
> ...


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

Just wanted to update everyone - I have now come to 2 breeders. One is driving distance, other bit farther away but well worth it, from what everyone says. Should I absolutely make drive to both before i give the deposit or should I just go by instinct and go with it?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

uhsa said:


> Just wanted to update everyone - I have now come to 2 breeders. One is driving distance, other bit farther away but well worth it, from what everyone says. Should I absolutely make drive to both before i give the deposit or should I just go by instinct and go with it?


Well, which two breeders?


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

llombardo said:


> Well, which two breeders?


Oh sorry! 

Alta-Tollhaus and MyBodyGuard.

Both Julie are awesome.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*IF * you have the time, I would make an appointment to go and meet with the breeder and their dogs, and especially see how and where the pup will be raised. This way you can also visit with the Dam and possibly the Sire too, to see their temperament and personality!

Don't forget.....if you are counting on a particular litter, it could be that there is not a "match" for you in THAT litter, and you'd have to wait for the next one.

Moms


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Either one should be able to match you with a puppy - showline or working line .....whether the pup is right does NOT depend on type - but on the individual animal....puppies in a litter will run the gamut from kongs to the wall drivy or perfect for a family wiht a 3 year old and a new born....I had a working line litter last year that did exactly that....I would not have put Mayhem in the same home I put Morgan in - but both got the type of home and owner that was best suited for their personality and drive level!!!

So do not rule either one out because of the type of puppy they are offering.


Lee


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

you can also try www.landschaftkennels.com

I think they have a litter right now. They are in Marengo too.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> *IF * it could be that there is not a "match" for you in THAT litter, and you'd have to wait for the next one.
> 
> Moms


UHSA - I like this thinking.. Be flexible about a lot of things so the breeder has the flexibility to get you what is most important to you = a puppy with the right temperament for your family/home.


----------



## Steverules (Apr 14, 2016)

uhsa said:


> Just wanted to update everyone - I have now come to 2 breeders. One is driving distance, other bit farther away but well worth it, from what everyone says. Should I absolutely make drive to both before i give the deposit or should I just go by instinct and go with it?



I am new (as of a couple hours) to this forum, but I thought I'd chime in for what it's worth. I have a 16 month old from Alta-Tollhaus. I did a lot of research online (for close to a year) and finally selected Alta-Tollhaus. I could not be happier with my boy and with the Alta-Tollhaus community. So much support for new puppy owners. I still get such great advice/feedback from other dog owners interested in the same things as me. I live in Washington state and was not able to visit the kennel. Have you been on their blog? It is very helpful to see how all the puppies grow up and what a lot of the dogs are up to. This year we will be attending the Sieger show in Indianapolis and I am very excited to meet Julie and so many of the other dog owners.. Someone else suggested going to this event, so if you are close by I know there will be at least a handful of Alta-Tollhaus dogs there! Good luck in your puppy search; whatever you decide 

Here is the blog: Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## jcalvert86 (Jan 12, 2016)

There are a few solid breeders in the Marengo area.

Check in with Bill Kulla at vom Geistwasser as well.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

I have been quietly following and wanted to chime in. My family and I stopped by My BodyGuard Dogs in Marengo on Monday 5-23. The owner, Julie, couldn't have been nicer and the show line dogs could not have been any more calm. The male that will be the sire of the litter we will be purchasing from was good sized and extremely well behaved. Even taking care not to run into my 16 month old daughter and to let her pet him while sitting very calmly. All with no direction from the owner whatsoever. We were extremely impressed with the whole operation, affordable training options, the staff and the pricing is very reasonable. So much so that I called off the search. We are on the list to put our money down first when the pregnancy is confirmed, in September, this will be a family Christmas gift and a 2nd birthday gift for my daughter. Anyone who is on the fence should check this place out.


----------



## rs87 (Jun 8, 2016)

uhsa,
I'm just starting my search, would love to here a current update on your search.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't offer advice on breeders but I can tell you my experience with the two different lines. My male is a 50/50 split German show/work cross and my female is a working line. They are VERY different in energy levels and drive. They are both equally intelligent but the other analogy was right, my male is just less driven. 

I love him, in the house he's a lazy bum but he's ready to go at any time to do whatever I want. My female however is gogogogo all the time and doesn't yet have an off switch(but she is only 12 months) she would be a terrible pet for a first time owner, she's a fabulous dog of course... She just has a lot of drive and energy and might be overwhelming to someone not used to it. When we vacationed with my mom who is not a dog person, she couldn't get over how much energy she had lol. But regardless any line will need daily exercise and mental stimulation, my female just needs a lot more than my male. That said I got her as an IPO sport prospect so she is higher drive, just be up front and very honest about what you're looking for and a good breeder will be able to give you the right dog. 

The attached photo demonstrates well the difference LOL(female is solid black)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My working lines have infinitely more drive than my showline cross does, and yet my showline is more of a pain in the house and life in general than my working lines are. "Off switches" generally are a product of genetics paired with training, IME.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Huh. I have a litter mate to Mishka, who is also an IPO dog, and she has an excellent off switch. Weird!

Rs87, be honest with whatever breeders you look at about EXACTLY what you want. Don't oversell what your intentions are with the dog. If you want a dog on the less active end of the spectrum, be up front about that. If you want a very active dog, state that. A good breeder will be able to match your wants with a puppy, or let you know that they do not have what you are looking for. Good luck with your search!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> My working lines have infinitely more drive than my showline cross does, and yet my showline is more of a pain in the house and life in general than my working lines are. "Off switches" generally are a product of genetics paired with training, IME.


I have to agree with this! My male working line has no discernible off switch, which I'm sure is partly due to genetics, but partially my fault because I spent more time desperately trying to get him to engage with me than I did teaching him how to settle down.


----------



## rs87 (Jun 8, 2016)

GypsyGhost said:


> Huh. I have a litter mate to Mishka, who is also an IPO dog, and she has an excellent off switch. Weird!
> 
> Rs87, be honest with whatever breeders you look at about EXACTLY what you want. Don't oversell what your intentions are with the dog. If you want a dog on the less active end of the spectrum, be up front about that. If you want a very active dog, state that. A good breeder will be able to match your wants with a puppy, or let you know that they do not have what you are looking for. Good luck with your search!


Thank you GypsyGhost for your input. I'll be sure to use your advice when I narrow down my selection.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

rs87 said:


> Thank you GypsyGhost for your input. I'll be sure to use your advice when I narrow down my selection.


Also, make sure you actually see the breeders' dogs, if at all possible. You can tell a lot about the type of dog you'll likely end up with by watching the breeder's dogs work, relax around people, etc. You'll see some dogs and know instantly you want a dog like them. And on the flip side, you'll see quite a few that you wouldn't be a match for. See if you can find a GSD club or an IPO club and go watch the dogs work. Best way I know of to network with breeders and narrow down what you like.


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi guys - I'm also in the far NW burbs (Hampshire) and looking for a GSD pup - someone mentioned there were other breeders around Marengo (in addition to My Bodyguard) - what are their names? Thanks!


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

Does anyone have feedback/experience with "Sunset Training Center" in Spring Grove, IL?


----------

